# mini briggs (not mine)



## Speedy (Sep 17, 2009)

OMAN is this someone here?

look at this one!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiHHny9jlWM&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div[/ame]


----------



## black85vette (Sep 17, 2009)

Now we just need Brian to build a small lawn mower for it to power.  :big:


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 18, 2009)

Then you'll need a tiny lawn and tiny lawn chairs and a tiny dog and tiny people and tiny house and tiny cars (ok that one we can cover here ), etc, etc., etc.,......


----------

